# Theft, need help identifying truck and year



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, well it finally happened to us, of Feb 13 at 7:52 pm a truck came in our yard and stole our landscape trailer. Cops said the video quality was to poor to do any good, they could not even tell the make of the truck let alone the year. This is where I need your expertise, you guys and gals know your trucks. Maybe you can help me identify the year and make. Any input will be greatly appreciated. At the end of the video I show a very short clip of another truck during the day, would like to know if you think its the same vehicle. Already went next door to the dealer but their system was down that night.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

To me its looks like a 99+ Ford Superduty...


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

First truck looks like a light colored Ford. Not sure, but second truck looks like a Chevy. Did you try to have that video enhanced? I don't know who could do that, but I have seen it done. Hope you catch them!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just watched it on my phone, ill watch it later on my pc. It is a 99-07 Ford superduty extended 
Cab long box. White or silver. I don't think the truck at the end is the same one.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mxrider069;1452630 said:


> To me its looks like a 99+ Ford Superduty...


I agree... 99 - about 04.

That sucks. I hope you catch the ba$tards... I hate thieves.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

At first, I thought it looked like a Chevy... But look at the door handles. Definitely a Ford.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

The two trucks look different. The one that stole the trailer has a lightbar on the roof.

Looks like a pre-2008 F250 with the tow package (lighted, bigger side view mirror).

The big badge on the front wing started in 2008, so max 2007


----------



## strokerpuller (Dec 5, 2010)

I can tell you its an 05-07 ford do to the turn signal in the mirrors. Its a 250 do to the stance. Its a gas because its missing the powerstroke badges on the door.

I'll look it over some moreThumbs Up


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like two different trucks.
The first a being a (white) Ford F250 extra cab 8' bed as stated above.
I cannot believe the police couldn't figure that much out


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

2003 up for sure.No lighted mirrors before `03.


----------



## strokerpuller (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont think they are the same truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I know for sure the 2 trucks aren't the same. Can't offer any more advice as a Ford is a Ford to me.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

My opinion is that the first truck is pre 2007 for sure a ford. the second truck is for sure a dif. truck. I wish you luck & I hope you find the thieves & your trailer!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Would the police be willing to give you a list of all the vehicles that match the description? You've got a lot of information to go off of..2005-07 F250, gas, long box, white. I know you live in a metropolitan area but even if there are a couple hundred trucks that match those specs I would be willing to check them all out.

Good luck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Good Luck Paul, that sucks. Only thing of note from me is that the back windows are not tinted, which I believe is a special request.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

The second truck could possibly be the same. It looks like a Ford also and it does have cab lights , there just not on. The colors may look different from the poor camera qaulity. Good luck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

To me the truck looked to be a newer Ford superduty, 08ish do to the signals being on the bottom side of the mirrors. White, ex cab long box 2wd. The truck at the last part of the video looked to be a 99ish Ford Superduty, white, ex cab long box, 2wd. I would bet it had a rust repair at one time and they painted the bottom a darker color. 

Looks to me as though it was a company that runs the same type of truck. White Fords, 2wd... 


Sorry to hear of your bad luck.



EDIT: It really looks like the signals are on the bottom of the mirrors anyways. I just watched it a dozen times...cant tell for sure though. It is definitely 99+ Super Duty xclb, white, most likely 2wd and I couldnt see a diesel badge on it so probably a gasser.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;1452670 said:


> Good Luck Paul, that sucks. Only thing of note from me is that* the back windows are not tinted*, which I believe is a special request.


That could be a huge tip. The trucks look the same to me, both have non tinted rears. The ball mount on the first truck sticks out there a mile, and is quite tall.

Also, are those trucks 2wd?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Both have clearance lights and non tinted ex cab and rear windows. The second truck looks to be 04 or older (all chrome bumper on top) and 2 tone. Truck 1 IS 4x4 you can see 16-18 seconds the crossmember, guessing 05-07


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That person knew you had that equipment. And he knew what hitch to bring. 1:48 is rather fast for getting a trailer that you've never used before. also it's an f250 so it's not some homeowner truck (could be) but that guy probably uses that truck for something else. Perhaps he's a contractor in the next city over or even in your town!
Good luck.
Regards


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

Off topic but if i were you id be investing money in some bright spotlights, maybe a better camera system and some locks to make it harder/take longer.....little money for all that equpiment you have sitting there. good luck with catching them.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you try to enhance the video?

Thier are lots of free 30 day trial software that might just give you that much more of a clear picture.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Sucks about the theft Paul, hope you catch a break and figure out who it was. 

Maybe you can give a description of the trailer on here so folks can keep an eye out?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

what a scum bag, I hope you catch him!! they always return to the scene of the crime!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

They are definitely different the second has black paint on the bottom and no tow mirror lights. Many people are saying 99-03 but I dont think they had the light on the tow mirror I think its 03-07 f250/350 superduty extended cab 8ft bed


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Going with 05-07 white ec/lb f250. Gas, no tinted windows. And I'm pretty sure it's atleast an XLT package due to the nicer front end it (no sealed beam lights or gray plastic grill) and the nicer polished/chrome wheels.


----------



## cornbread601 (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks to me its somewhere between 2003 and 2006 Ford f 250, defently a gasser because no badges on the door and dont think 99 to 02 had mirror lights. Not sure if its because its a long bed but might be 2 wheel drive. Second truck is two tone defently not the same. Hope This helps best of luck hope you get it back


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

at 0.38 in the video, you can see that it has a sliding rear window


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

WTF!!! What a bunch of scumbags! Looks like its a dump trailer also? I'm not sure if any of the members on here are from around your area Paul, but it might help to post the trailer make/model and description. I hope your able to track them down!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

It might be worth your while to take a copy of the video to a professional top notch video editing business to see if the video can be cleaned up and they can zoom in and get a license plate on the second pickup. I'm thinking if they are not the same, they are at lease related.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with many posts above. 03-07 f250 supercab 8 foot bed 4x4 gas. i would check through all your videos for a good week, looks like they did their homework and knew what they were going to take. they probably did their shopping one day, waited a few days, then stole it. i hope you catch the jack a$$

edit, and its at least an xlt, xl's didn't have lit mirriors


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The 2 trucks look like the same truck to me. The lighting is different on the second video, but at the very end the truck turns and looks white. Good luck, hope you catch them.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

they are def both fords..differrent ones tho the second truck had aftermarked fenderflares on it and it was silver...the first one looked white and was def was in the range of 99 thru 07


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The second truck is not 2 toned, it's just a shadow, that's the same truck checking out the possibilities a couple days earlier.


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

chrome steps on the first one as well id agree with the 99-07 he may have swapped front and mirrors good luck i hope you catch them


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

98-03 superduty. 2nd generation judging by the grill.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;1452832 said:


> The second truck is not 2 toned,.


You sure? Same shadowing on both sides? Over the wheel wells and on the rockers. The 2 tone goes away 3 seconds after it enters the lot but that's because you no longer have a straight on view to distinguish color and you are looking at light reflection making it look one color


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a 04-07 superduty. It has the lights on the mirrors started in 04


----------



## BrandynR (Oct 8, 2011)

Appears to be a late 04-07, I think it's an F-350 due to the fact that it has the clearance lights. White, ext cab, long bed, with gas engine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BrandynR;1452883 said:


> Appears to be a late 04-07, I think it's an F-350 due to the fact that it has the clearance lights. White, ext cab, long bed, with gas engine.


There's f350's without them, pretty sure it's your choice if you order the truck.


----------



## BrandynR (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe more F-350s came with them than F-250s.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's what you know for sure:
99-07 F250/350 light colored
Extended cab 8 ft bed 
Marker lights on mirrors indicate potential 03-07
Clearance lights on roof
No tint on rear windows
Sliding rear window
Chrome tubular step bars
Probably gas engine (no diesel badge)


You can go from there.
I think the rims appear to be the 8 hole aluminum rims that came on the 05-07 trucks.


Hope you find the guy.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452865 said:


> You sure? Same shadowing on both sides? Over the wheel wells and on the rockers. The 2 tone goes away 3 seconds after it enters the lot but that's because you no longer have a straight on view to distinguish color and you are looking at light reflection making it look one color


I'm not 100% sure, but the trucks are to similar to be a coincidence IMO.

The second truck also has the passenger side mirror either broke or bent inward. I can't tell on the first truck if that mirror looks strange as well.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

this is what you get for being an honest working tax paying law abiding white man


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you can not judge year be the lights on the mirrors. 
my partner at the body shop has a 99 with 08 mirrors on it. 
all you really know is that it is a 99 or newer ford superduty gas engine with window tint delete.

as has already been suggested, try getting the video footage of the truck enhanced. you may be able to get a tag number.

and the second truck is definitely not the same one that took the trailer.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

tjctransport;1452967 said:


> you can not judge year be the lights on the mirrors.
> my partner at the body shop has a 99 with 08 mirrors on it.
> all you really know is that it is a 99 or newer ford superduty gas engine with window tint delete.
> 
> ...


It goes without saying that mirrors can be changed, but I think for the sake of having the best chance of identifying this truck you have to roll the dice and assume they have not been changed.If you start out with to many variables you will never catch this thief.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

another thing you could do is keep looking on craigslist, ebay, etc for used trailers...this person could be looking for a quick sell since cash is better for most people and every trailer that looks remotly like yours id check it..... i really hope you get this ******* n your trailer back, keep us posted on any results.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1452694 said:


> That person knew you had that equipment. And he knew what hitch to bring. 1:48 is rather fast for getting a trailer that you've never used before. also it's an f250 so it's not some homeowner truck (could be) but that guy probably uses that truck for something else. Perhaps he's a contractor in the next city over or even in your town!
> Good luck.
> Regards


Our thought also, we are sure they must have driven in earlier in the month and checked things out. They may have cut the trailer lock at that time, its not like we use it during the winter months much, so we would not have noticed.



JRS Landscaping;1452697 said:


> Off topic but if i were you id be investing money in some bright spotlights, maybe a better camera system and some locks to make it harder/take longer.....little money for all that equpiment you have sitting there. good luck with catching them.


We will be getting a better camera system, though I am not sure if we will ever have a camera good enough to read the plates. We are also going to install a gate at the front, but it would have still been open at that time, we had guys in the building when it happened.



goel;1452701 said:


> Did you try to enhance the video?
> 
> Not yet, the cops are pretty sure it will not amount to enough to catch them, but I think I am willing to try.
> 
> Thier are lots of free 30 day trial software that might just give you that much more of a clear picture.





randomb0b123;1452956 said:


> this is what you get for being an honest working tax paying law abiding white man


I think that comment was uncalled for, trust me these were white men, native from my province. A thief is a thief is a thief, and honest working tax paying law abiding people come in all forms of race and color.



KPZ Enterprises;1454244 said:


> another thing you could do is keep looking on craigslist, ebay, etc for used trailers...this person could be looking for a quick sell since cash is better for most people and every trailer that looks remotly like yours id check it..... i really hope you get this ******* n your trailer back, keep us posted on any results.


We are checking every site and every day. I want to thank everyone for their time and input, it has been helpful. So you know it was a 2004 Laroche 16 foot dumping trailer, with a 10,000 lbs load capacity.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

dam, so u did have the trailer locked up even? that would tell me they were def. there before.....can u detach the coupler all togther? i know on my trailers u can undo 4 bolts n the coupler comes off all together its a pain in the ass but prob better than what your going threw, again i hope u get your trailer back soon!


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm very surprised this is the first time you have had a problem with theft living in Montreal, it's brutal anytime I have been there.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Camden;1452666 said:


> Would the police be willing to give you a list of all the vehicles that match the description? You've got a lot of information to go off of..2005-07 F250, gas, long box, white. I know you live in a metropolitan area but even if there are a couple hundred trucks that match those specs I would be willing to check them all out.
> 
> Good luck.


This is on the money def 05 to 07 f250. i think its white. I hope you catch them. i cant stand this crap.


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

Oshkosh;1452647 said:


> Looks like two different trucks.
> The first a being a (white) Ford F250 extra cab 8' bed as stated above.
> I cannot believe the police couldn't figure that much out


this is is what i also think


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am willing to bet its the same truck. Just different light. I doubt its 2 different trucks. Someone was scoping the place out in the day light first. Anyone you've seen in your lot before? How long was the truck in the lot the first time? Did it make the same big loop it did the night it was stolen? The vid runs short so its hard to tell.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Maybe keep an eye out at the dump. If you know the people at the dump maybe mention it to them. Just a thought.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i would actually say the identification is simple...

first i do believe that the two trucks are the same...the first truck is without snow and the second is with snow, the bottom of the truck is simply dirty to create that two tone effect...they both also have cab lights

to me it looks 2WD but very well could be 4x4...the suspension just looks low to me in the front

and as someone else said it looks to be a '04-'07 simply because of the lighted mirrors, so we should assume it is those years...but to keep in mind the mirrors are interchangeable on the super duties...

and i would say it's white...a 2WD white 8 ft bed super duty is probably the most popular truck ford has sold...super duty wise


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

after looking at it again, i would say it is only an extended cab, as in only two doors...i'm not sure if ford did the third door on the passenger side or not but it just doesn't look like the back opens on the driver side...

i would also bet they are from your area and have been scoping it out...since it looks like you have them on tape twice it looks obvious they are local to me...

def looks to be gas because there is no badge and i would say 250, just doesn't look beefy enough for a 350...the cab lights is a good point because more came on the 350 but it isn't rare at all for a 250...idk, these are just my opinions, looks like you have it nailed down pretty good though...tell the police who looked at these that they are complete retards, this wasn't very difficult, even if a few details are off...i mean they couldn't even tell you it was a super duty?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Both trucks are the same, Its the light that makes them look different. Also for a split second on the second truck you can see the sun reflect off the side of the truck while its turning and shows its not a 2 tone like most think it is. thats just the shadows/dirt that make it look that way.

Its def the same 04-07 white extended cab long bed truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone see thingy on first truck's driver door handle Look at bottom of handle. It look like keyless pad. It so blur.

It definably F250 4wd because I compare to our old F250 2wd/4wd and F350 2wd/4wd. 2wd are actually LOWER than that truck in video. 

Can't see video good it seem it was video by cell phone toward at security t.v. 

It had chrome pipe stepbar.


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

We put up Logictech cameras. They are great!! All HD and have true night vision. They give you the capability to zoom in and view offsite. Each camera has it's own memory card that can record for a week. Which is nice if they steal the computer, you still have the video. The system also lets you set trip zones, which is nice because once something moves in that zone it starts to record. It also records sound which is great for id of the perps.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

The Logitech 700e outdoor cams are nice, and fairly "cheap" (price wise) considering they do provide HD (720) quality video. If you like the Logitech Commander, look into "BlueIris" security software. Way more features and customization for a small price with excellent support.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i think they are both the same trucks. too many things in common to call a coincidence.

also deffinently 99-07 (leaning toward the 04-07) ford F250 super cab longbed gas motor
white in color.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Was this a dump trailer? If so, look for roofing companies working in the area. This spring our area had a lot of hail damage. We had every roofing outfit from Texas and other states here like vultures doing roofing. 99% of them use those dump trailers to haul old roofing material. I'm talking at least 50 different companies, all with dump trailers. This is just a thought on people that might have use for that.

EDIT: I read back and saw you said it was a dump trailer. Sorry, I couldn't remember if it had been said, happens to me a lot lately.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Def. thinking it is an 05-07. Based on wheels it has. Most likely a special ordered truck based on the un tinted windows. But not sure you will be able to tell much off of that, as being that old it may have been through two or three owners. Just keep an eye on any and all local contractors, take note of what they run, and be looking for a ball hitch that sticks out there a mile too, even on a different truck that is a company truck. I would be willing to be it is someone real close to you that drives past your lot frequently. It looks like the trailer is a direct shot in from the road, so someone local that drives by all the time is my theory.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

WIPensFan;1455355 said:


> Was this a dump trailer? If so, look for roofing companies working in the area. This spring our area had a lot of hail damage. We had every roofing outfit from Texas and other states here like vultures doing roofing. 99% of them use those dump trailers to haul old roofing material. I'm talking at least 50 different companies, all with dump trailers. This is just a thought on people that might have use for that.
> 
> EDIT: I read back and saw you said it was a dump trailer. Sorry, I couldn't remember if it had been said, happens to me a lot lately.


Excellent point. Fly by night roofing operation would be my bet. We had the same thing, tons of them this spring summer after we had hail damage. Many of them travel, would not surprise me if there not locals in your area.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

The two trucks are different. First one is white like 05-07. The second one is 99-03. First one also has a black bedliner. And I still believe its a 2wd. And honestly, 2wd trucks in such a snowy region aren't all that common right?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

cubanb343;1456470 said:


> The two trucks are different. First one is white like 05-07. The second one is 99-03. First one also has a black bedliner. And I still believe its a 2wd. And honestly, 2wd trucks in such a snowy region aren't all that common right?


Very rarely do I see a 3/4 ton or 1 ton 2WD truck around here, and I'm south of the OP. Leads me to believe the thief is not a local.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

same truck in both, 05-07 f-250,gasser, tow package.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

nevermind, second one has 2 tone
first one no.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

The more I think about this,I`ll bet they were Gypsies.Every Gypsy I have ever seen has been driving a 2wd truck they seem to like them.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

My guess is on same truck, just camera quality in the light. at the very least, the first truck shown has alot of detail, described in this thread, and obviously even if they are two different trucks, if you find one you will find the other. but I think same truck. just my opinion.

good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mxrider069;1452630 said:


> To me its looks like a 99+ Ford Superduty...


Clearly a superduty. Extended cab long box. 
But not 99 thru 02 unless some one changed out the mirrors to have the lighted/signal mirror.

That was a feature that showed up in the 03 model year.

Its possible the one at the end of the clip was the same one. I think it was at least the same make.... Ford superduty.

Like some of the others mentioned they thought it was a chev. I don't.


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

100% this is an 03-07

Top left is a 99-02 badge, top right is a 03-07 badge and bottom is an 08-11 badge

This truck definitely has the 03-07 badge along with the 03+ lighted tow mirrows.
You can see the light reflecting off the rectangular all chrome 03-07 badge at 0:35


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^You guys are good, but I knew that from a couple of years ago, when I got a bunch of tips here about a GMT400 ('88-'98 Chevy "OBS") that was involved in some metal thefts. We never did completely identify the vehicle, because even the state computer crimes folks with their high-tech software couldn't read the plate, but I still had a lot of good info on its description.
:salute:

Okay, so it wasn't an armed robbery or anything like that, but I would hope _some_ law enforcement agency up Neige's way would be able to get a plate number off that video. I'll bet it wasn't the first thing the guy(s) in that truck stole, and it probably won't be the last unless they get bagged on this case or another one where there's good evidence.

Hope they get caught soon.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

So what ever happened here ?


Ever since I saw this thread posted, I've been wondering if they caught the guy or not.


----------

